# 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Spokes $565/set



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Brand New 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Spokes $565/set*
*Price includes: Your choice of Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool... Don't sleep on this one!!!*

I have this set of 72-Spoke Cross Lace that we built for a customer but he decided to upgrade to our 100-Spoke Double Cross Wheels.... so you guys get the savings!
These are already built so no wait time... only one set available at this price :0


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 16 2010, 12:40 AM~18059500
> *Brand New 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Spokes $565/set
> Price includes: Your choice of Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool... Don't sleep on this one!!!
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 85009?


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Ill take em.. will thwy fit my 84 cutlass? And wats the shippen to 77041


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 16 2010, 07:30 AM~18060338
> *how much shipped to 85009?
> *


Shipping is $80/set to 85009


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Jul 16 2010, 07:33 AM~18060357
> *Ill take em.. will thwy fit my 84 cutlass? And wats the shippen to 77041
> *


Yes they will... these are 13X7's.

Shipping to 77041 is $90/set


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

If those fit a big body, I'd be all over this.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wow: damn , nice price. 2bad its only on the 1 set


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

smokin deal..Cant wait to get my wheels from yall!!


----------



## 1961ntheworks (Jan 29, 2010)

:buttkick:


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

do you still have these,and i send you a p.m. almost a week ago just wondering if you got it, about make me set blue and gold crosslaced


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louie_@Jul 18 2010, 04:04 PM~18076354
> *do you still have these,and i send you a p.m. almost a week ago just wondering if you got it, about make me set blue and gold crosslaced
> *


Yessir these are still available... I'll check for that PM


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

:wow: still got this set if so ill take em.?? Let me kno some info to get that set on its way. Appreciate it..


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

damn good deal seriouly good luck on the sale


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Jul 19 2010, 05:59 AM~18080560
> *:wow:  still got this set if so ill take em.??  Let me kno some info to get that set on its way. Appreciate it..
> *


Yessir... they still here :biggrin: 

I just PM'd you my payment information


----------



## 78Phaeton (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are nice.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 16 2010, 12:40 AM~18059500
> *Brand New 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Spokes $565/set
> Price includes: Your choice of Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool... Don't sleep on this one!!!
> 
> ...


Sale pending to hstntx713


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

r they sold or u still got them?


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Sup Nicky I didn't kno y'all sold wheel chips to, I see i m gona need a set for these wheels. Do u have chips with oldsmobile logo if so shoot me a price to 77041..


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

DAMN :wow:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 23 2010, 06:23 PM~18125662
> *r they sold or u still got them?
> *


x72


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 23 2010, 05:23 PM~18125662
> *r they sold or u still got them?
> *


x5456645546


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+Jul 23 2010, 05:23 PM~18125662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold to hstntx713 on the 21st :yes:


----------



## el_rubee (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 16 2010, 12:40 AM~18059500
> *Brand New 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Spokes $565/set
> Price includes: Your choice of Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool... Don't sleep on this one!!!
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH 4-A SET,JUST LIKE THIS


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el_rubee_@Aug 2 2010, 08:22 AM~18205578
> *HOW MUCH 4-A SET,JUST LIKE THIS
> *


$615/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## el_rubee (Feb 6, 2009)

> $615/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock off's, adapters, and tool
> u have dis in stock or wats the time-frame? thanx


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el_rubee_@Aug 11 2010, 09:30 PM~18289484
> *u have dis in stock or wats the time-frame? thanx
> *


Gold or Powder Coat orders 2 to 2.5 weeks to build


----------



## surwestrider (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 16 2010, 01:40 AM~18059500
> *Brand New 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Spokes $565/set
> Price includes: Your choice of Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool... Don't sleep on this one!!!
> 
> ...


 will they fit a big body on the rear in 13x7 and are they plated on stainless steel!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by surwestrider_@Aug 19 2010, 09:02 AM~18351866
> *will they fit a big body on the rear in 13x7 and are they plated on stainless steel!
> *


These ones are sold but I can build you a set... we usually don't plate over stainless steel because it don't stick good... normally stainless is just polished or if you want plated or powder we do it over steel.


----------



## SNOOP6TRE (Jun 7, 2007)

can you make a set crosslace with blue spoke how much shipped to 70094


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Aug 20 2010, 05:43 PM~18365293
> *can you make a set crosslace with blue spoke how much shipped to 70094
> *


$725/set to your door with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

DAmm can you do these standards? any pic.....need to sell my rims fast to get me some of these!!!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

black spokes like these to 81101 colorado???


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Aug 21 2010, 01:01 AM~18367576
> *DAmm can you do these standards? any pic.....need to sell my rims fast to get me some of these!!!
> *


Yes we can... here's a set of 15" Standards that we did for a customer...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Aug 28 2010, 09:24 PM~18430666
> *black spokes like these to 81101 colorado???
> *


$685/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

can u do a set like this with black spokes and if so pm me a price on 5 rims ship to deer park tx 77536


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 16 2010, 12:40 AM~18059500
> *Brand New 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Spokes $565/set
> Price includes: Your choice of Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool... Don't sleep on this one!!!
> 
> ...


How much for these shipped to 78840


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Sep 1 2010, 08:25 PM~18465261
> *can u do a set like this with black spokes and if so pm me a price on 5 rims ship to deer park tx 77536
> *


$895/set of 5 shipped to your door with 5-knock offs, 5-adapters, and 1-tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bundi62_@Sep 19 2010, 10:39 AM~18603664
> *How much for these shipped to 78840
> *


$745/set shipped to your door with knoc-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 16 2010, 12:40 AM~18059500
> *Brand New 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Spokes $565/set
> Price includes: Your choice of Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool... Don't sleep on this one!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: fapping


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Oct 14 2010, 11:57 AM~18810248
> *:0 :worship: fapping
> *


 :0


----------

